# Choosing a POD Fulfillment Service to Open Shop



## aestheticdress (Dec 1, 2010)

I've been looking at different POD Fulfillment Services that allow you to open up a free storefront. Right now I'm leaning heavily towards spreadshirt but I could use advice on helping me come to a decision. I've read a lot of comparison articles but some are older, don't go into a lot of detail, or don't include personal experience.

I'm mainly concerned with t-shirts and other types of top garments right now. So a huge merchandise selection isn't that important to me.

My top concern is quality. I don't mind putting a higher price tag on something as long as I feel it is 100% worth the money.

I would prefer to have as much freedom as possible with print size and placement.

Lastly, I realize POD isn't the best business model and doesn't have as many options. But right now I don't have money to invest in better options.

I appreciate any opinions on this, thank you in advance.


----------

